# The growth of Tiny Chai the baby



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Since I figured I should keep my Baby journal for him, I should make a new one for Chai!

Bought August 25th from Petco.
Named Little Chai.

Presumed to be roughly 6 weeks old but stunted. 

Day 3: 









Day 4:









Day 5:









Day 6:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

He/she looks great! Excited to watch it grow.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks C:
He has the whole 2 gallon to himself so I'm hoping his stunt goes away soon.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Day 7:


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Very interested in seeing how he develops!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks! I definitely am too! xD
I was shocked to see him with such dark color last night!

I'm not sure if the coloring is from breeding stripes, or if his body color is coming in, but I'm fairly convinced he is a male, so I think his patches just look like stripes.

Also, I just bought a martini glass from a antique store so expect a photoshoot!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

(Just realized that the title of this thread was wrong! It should be Little Chai not tiny chai!)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's a cutie! I'm hoping to be able to get to Petco soon. I want a baby.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I had meant to post this earlier, but yesterday, after nearly a week of fighting off what I can't diagnose, Chai passed.

I have a new baby in the room who will take his place in the 2 gallon.

I was hoping he'd make it since he had so much potential, but unfortunately, he couldn't make it


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

Awww, I'm so sorry that Chai passed on.  SIP.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Very sorry that Chai passed on S.I.P.


----------

